# Bull Reds Ft.Pickens 10/29



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Decided to make a solo fishing trip and hit the beach around 8am. My original plan was to look for pompano, but I couldnt find any sand fleas. Switched to plan #2 and cut up a mullet. It wasnt long until the line started screaming off the reel. At 8:30am I had my first bull red and luckily there was a tourist walking the beach who was willing to take my picture. The first red of the day measured at 38". I was pumped so I immediately re-rigged and setup for round 2. At around 9:30am I got the second red that measured at 40"!!! I setup again and waited and waited...at 11:30am I was in the motion of packing up when some tourist stopped to talk to me about the area and while I was talking to them BOOM! The line started screaming again! I pulled in a 42" red and the guys I were talking to took a picture for me. I ended up leaving after that. It was a GREAT day! Solo trip, one rod, 3 reds! 
Note: All were caught and released unharmed.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Great fishes!

This is my favorite winter activity! Glad to see they are showing up at Fort Pickens...I know what I'll be doing this weekend!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> Great fishes!
> 
> This is my favorite winter activity! Glad to see they are showing up at Fort Pickens...I know what I'll be doing this weekend!


Ditto awesome catch brotha:thumbup:


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks! Today was awesome and I look forward to more days like this!!!


----------

